# Best product for chinch bugs??



## Meds613 (Aug 12, 2018)

Chinch bugs are absolutely destroying my lawn. I have about 20,000 sqft so I'm ideally looking for a hose end sprayer type product. Can anyone recommend a product? I'm in canada so I'll have to get it online.

Thanks


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Talstar is pretty good and relatively cheap


----------

